# 1130dle 921006 auto traction/dif control



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi guys iam looking at a 1130dle it does not have a trigger to lock and unlock the axle it suppose to do it auto can anybody who has 1 tell me how they like it and if any quirks or issue it has thanks


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have always admired this video on Youtube.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Kielbasa said:


> I have always admired this video on Youtube.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7o6ZHUTWpHA


Yes i saw that yesterday myself
that must have a impeller kit on it which i would add
i coudnt tell if the engine was 11hp Lhead 358 cc thats whats comes on the 921003 and the 921006 i wish it was the over head valve engines
he is looking to swap my 2005 1332le with impeller kit and cab for his 2009 1130dle plus 400 cash

his needs a carb and belt and chute fixed
mine needs scraper belt and some paint
if it was the oh318 id swap in a second iam on the fence
thoughts?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I had a 2008 version with the LHead 358 and I repowered it with a 420cc OHV 2 years ago and it runs very nice.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Normex said:


> I had a 2008 version with the LHead 358 and I repowered it with a 420cc OHV 2 years ago and it runs very nice.


I was reading that thread the other night i might consider doing that if i can sell the 11 hp for 150


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

1132le said:


> I was reading that thread the other night i might consider doing that if i can sell the 11 hp for 150


Sold mine for $250.00 and it was in very good shape.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Normex said:


> Sold mine for $250.00 and it was in very good shape.


Wow 250 this one is from and 09 it should be mint the blower looks mint maybe i could get 200 for it


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I want to throw snow like this


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

And all along I thought that it had been snowing all winter at my home, and it was just that guy pointing his chute towards NY. Wow - impressive video. Must be a Hybrid, because he's playing AC-DC ! LOL


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd like to know what the actual impeller RPMs are from machine to machine. I'm thinking of picking up a cheap laser tach on Amazon to get a read on my machines.

At face value, your deal is a downgrade in performance, but 400 clams can get you a nice 420cc Honda clone.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ariens lists their impeller RPMs in some of their tech descriptions. There was an app on here that was posted in the past week that allowed you to plug in pulley diameters and get the output speed. If, it is a simple calculation. 3600 * (Diameter of engine pulley/Diameter of Impeller Pulley) assuming that your engine is running at 3600 RPMs. Of course, this assumes that there is no slipping of your belts.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I've seen the calculation somewhere on this forum before. Laser tach is very accurate and faster then measuring both pulleys and digging up the calculation.

I think the Ariens are in the 1000 to 1100 range. They are the only machines that I've seen rpm numbers floating around for.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have seen speeds for Toro PowerMax's also. But, maybe I haven't. I tried to find them, but couldn't !

BTW, the is more than just the impeller's RPM that is important to the throwing distance. The diameter of the impeller also plays a role. So it you multiply RPMs x Pi (3.14) x Impeller Diameter, you will get the actual tip speed.

For example, if you have 2 machines that are turning the impeller at 1100 RPMs, and one has a 12" Diameter Impeller, and the other's impeller is 14" diameter, than the 14" diameter impeller should throw snow "about" 17% (14/12) further. Again, this is as rough approximation, and "your real life numbers may vary".


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> I'd like to know what the actual impeller RPMs are from machine to machine. I'm thinking of picking up a cheap laser tach on Amazon to get a read on my machines.
> 
> At face value, your deal is a downgrade in performance, but 400 clams can get you a nice 420cc Honda clone. [/QUOT
> 
> yes i agree but my plan was to take the 400 sell my st824 with impeller kit for 300 and go buy a 1336 pro with the 13 hp engine and make the 1130dle my small blower fot the back and side of my house


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have seen this video also, but I looked to see if you can contact this guy, there is no information to do so. 



1132le said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93TbPGL3Fm8
> 
> 
> I want to throw snow like this


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

drmerdp said:


> I've seen the calculation somewhere on this forum before. Laser tach is very accurate and faster then measuring both pulleys and digging up the calculation.
> 
> I think the Ariens are in the 1000 to 1100 range. They are the only machines that I've seen rpm numbers floating around for.


I got the laser tach
my st824 had a reading of 1090 rpm @3700
my 1332le had a reading of [email protected] ive since raised that to 3725 rpm but the impeller bearing needs to be replaced so no more test on that
the factory rating for924128 133l2e in the owners manual is 1209 impeller rpm they rate the motors @ [email protected] 3750 rpm i would bet you need to spin the [email protected] to get 1209 impeller rpm


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

1132le said:


> drmerdp said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know what the actual impeller RPMs are from machine to machine. I'm thinking of picking up a cheap laser tach on Amazon to get a read on my machines.
> ...


----------

